# HP P1005 Driver not installing



## namadany (Mar 19, 2008)

iMacG5 System 10.3.9 - Cannot load the printer driver for HP P1005. The installation disk said it was "updating"; however, don't have anything to update. 
Used the install disk. Then went Preferences, "Print/Fax" tried to add printer and got Driver found but not installed, do you want to reload browser? I relied Yes, but nothing happens. Help


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi namadany: Welcome to Tech Support Guy. 

I suggest downloading and installing the driver from HP's website. Please look here.

You may want to uninstall it first.

Hope that helps!


----------



## namadany (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, but I have already uninstalled and reinstalled the driver without success. The installation says that it is updating? but don't know what.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Did you try installing from that link I posted?

Do you have any other printers installed on the system?

Next try these options:

1) Hold down the Option key while launching Printer Setup Utility. It will ask you if you want to reset the printing system - click Reset. *Note: All print jobs that may have been queued will be deleted and all printers will be removed from your list.* Then try installing from that link I sent.

2) Download Printer Setup Repair. This is a shareware program that offers a free 7-day trial.

3) Try trashing your preferences: Trash the entire HP printers folder in the library folder on your HDD and any receipts related to your printer (library/receipts). Then reinstall the HP driver from that link I posted.

Hope that helps!


----------



## namadany (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply - Have already installed the driver that you recommended. I will try everything else and let you know what happens. Is there a specific order that I should try?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

I would try option 3 first (should have made it # 1!) Then if this is the only printer you have installed on your system I'd try # 1.

Hope that helps!


----------



## namadany (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks - Tried holding down the Option key while launching Printer Setup Utility and nothing happened. Trashed preferences and library. Used the dowloaded driver file you sent me. Then went Preferences, "Print/Fax" tried to add printer and got Driver found but not installed, do you want to reload browser? I relied Yes, but nothing happened. Should I be connected to the internet for the reload of brower? Haven't had a chance to use the Download Printer Setup Repair since I had to use the internet to access the instructions.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi - when you downloaded the driver, did you move it into the HP folder (in the Applications folder)?


----------

